# Amba, 1 year old Crossbreed needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Amba, 1 year old Crossbreed needs home!

History: Found Stray homed for brief period, now in 2nd foster home. Good to live with bigger dogs and older children. High energy - highly trainable. Needs fair-sized garden or open fields.

Advert: Amba is a magnificant cross breed who stands elegant and runs like the wind. She is possibly only a year old and has adapted well in the 4 settings we have known her in, though it needs to be said, she did find living with 8 small dogs challenging. She couldn't quite stoop down low enough for serious play! And not sure her serious play was appreciated! Well you see Amba finds horses far more her 'cup of tea', well you know where you are with them and you can have meaningful conversations whilst their bedding is being turned and their hot oats prepared. Do you think she has shared?










Amba loves to meet people and coping with busy social events and gets all dressed up for the occassions. Amba is spayed; chipped and vax'd. Already for the ball!










If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk  and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Amba - 1 year old Donnington Berks

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Amba from one of our volunteer walkers:


> We walked Amba today (me and my 11 year old daughter) and she was just adorable. She came to the cafe for a cup of tea. She was interested in everything and so cuddly. It was a real pleasure to have her with us.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Amba's thread on our forum today:

Took Amba out today for a lovely walk. She is down in mood ... and sauntered along like the lioness that she is. Camera malfunction ... pressed the wrong button ... so all the good pictures came out blue ... goes with her mood ... so can't use them but her beauty will shine through. All the chickens ran up to her and she just looked on. "Oh Amba you need your home".

Amba is a cross breed. Staffie only because of her blackish muzzle and red (sorry Amber) coat. Not really a Staffie in frame or makeup. She is a lovely cross breed about 17-18" to the shoulder ... and soooo lovely. I promised her, her home would come soon. It will ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Amba's kennels today - some of our volunteers held a canine Spa Day ;o)



> Amba had a mini Spa-day today. Can't believe how dinky this girl is and so very sweet. She has been very depressed lately but today had a little play with her lead and thought it was hilarious!! Even Liz commented how much she perked up... Her skin is a little sore at the front so a nice bath with special shampoo should help her. I really hope a home comes up for her real soon!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Sharon, I so wish I could offer amba her forever home, but sadly I can't. She is absolutely divine and her 'blue' mood has broken my heart. 

I will keep all my fingers and toes crossed for her x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rescue Remedies volunteers spending time with Amba on Saturday trying to cheer her up  she was sooo sad in kennels.






But on Wednesday: Amba reached her destination  to share Maggie's love. Maggie lives in East Central London and kindly offered to give Amba loving foster care whilst she waits for her forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Some new photos of our Amba from her thread:

See the picture above showing how small Amba is ... now see the one below and she looks the same size as Marli.



No you say I think she looks smaller then look as this one below ... yes its all the same dog.



Amba in a meadow:



Amba in command:



Amba, oh my what big ears you have and such a special smile!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Amba by Lynne who went down to the kennels yesterday:

 
 

Learnt a lot from Amba today which I hadn't noticed before..her skin is suffering dreadfully in kennels and she was intent on grass rolling to bring comfort to her very sore chest and neck. She taught me that sometimes our dogs just like to be out of the kennel and just lounge about *the comfort of company; grass; sunshine; breeze and the stimulation of the world around them is itself 'everything'.*

Amba has a very overshot jaw by about an inch. And oh did she enjoy her walk with Marli and oh did she protest about going back to the kennels; we tried persuasion, change of lead, 3 changes of leaders and a toy! She gradually came without having to carry her in ... and she got to keep the toy.

Amba needs her home ... and she is now top of our list alphabetically and in every other way.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This little girl suffers in kennels .She is full of fun and just dying for 'her opportunity' to give the abundant love she has. Our little houndy dog ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Amba has transferred to another kennels and here is an update:

Amba likes to get on top of the situation and has impeccable table manners. Amba receiving her welcome to Gatwick Kennels by Tina (left) and laura (right).

  
 

Don't be fooled by the pictures she is a titch..always looks 3 x her size!

 
 
 


AMBA IS STILL LOOKING FOR A FOSTER HOME OR FOREVER HOME!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, this little minx out-smarted me yesterday! She just wanted to play and play and was full of energy. It was really hard to capture her with the camera. Seems everyone else so far has managed it, but not me! I did take some video of her though playing in the cut grass and hopefully that will come out OK and will follow later. I think Cathy also has some good shots which will also follow too.

Amba is not doing well in kennels and her skin on her chest is being treated for allergy. I also think she has lost weight since I last saw her. She really needs a spell in a foster home with some TLC until that special home finds her.

A frustrasted camera operators attempts are capturing Amba ...

No ears ...


"One ear up, one ear down" ...


"Half mast ears and closed eyes" ...


"One ear, this is my best side" ...


"Two ears, but I still ain't lookin at chuu"!


"My audition for "Compare the Meerkat.com" - my face can be flexible"!


"Okay, okay, I'll give you a little taste of how cute I am, but you are really boring me now"!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

I wish I could take her, I've just fallen in love! I hope she finds a forever home soon


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

More piccies of the lovely Amba courtesy of Cathy ...

I got a cuddle ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Amba has been on the cat walk ... see how small she is against a domestic cat 











She is such a stunner. Amba's walks are about love, cuddles and calm.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Amba is still looking for a foster or forever home. Lynne went to walk her at the kennels this weekend. Here is her update:

"Amba has been calling me for the past 3 days..so I jumped in the car today to see what it was all about...she was delighted to see me as though it was a surprise..I said but you've been disturbing my sleep calling me calling me. She wanted to run she said...OK I said lets run..she ran around the grass then through the wood stopping to see, stopping to smell in Amba alert fashion. Then...

Schhhh lie down a dog is approaching


Hello to Benji..and Benji's mum..quick pose... then lets play. 


We let her off lead and off they went just enjoying the autumn day then she disappeared and came charging back to meet..a smell of what Benji was into then off she went again in a different direction and charging back..huh you haven't walked far.



Amba is such a great friend now. Her spell in Bournemouth matured her and she is much more settled. She is leaving that 'puppy' energy at last and I can't capture her exquisit looks. The most beautiful dog you could find with grace and mischief ways!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Well Scooby & Amba are coming out to play?








I smell a treat



Gentle Scooby always take it slowly

Good Girl!

Amba is still in kennels waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynne walked Amba down at the kennels today:

"Mother Xmas went for a walk but her paws were too cold and sentitive




So we went in the summer house and had lots and lots of cuddles and I got little licks and more & more cuddles. Tender moments".

Amba is still looking for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Amba out on a walk today ... you can see how settled her energy is..




This little sweetheart is still looking for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Amba has been with us for far too long and is being overlooked. She is still looking for a foster or forever home. We have updated her ad as we know a lot more about her:

*Her Story: * Found Stray as a very young dog, fostered for short durations now kennelled.

*Salient points: * Could live with another dog and older children. Young energy: Highly trainable. Needs fair-sized garden or open fields. Sensitive skin to chemicals and certain fabrics. Can 'leap kiss' catching clothes needs management technique to calm. Overshot jaw, but manages food well. She is smaller than her photos would have you believe.

*Advert:*Amba is a magnificent cross breed with a vibrant golden red coat. She stands elegant and runs with glee and spirit like the wind. She is just 18 months old and adapts well in new settings as long as her excited moments are calmed! She was fostered with 2 larger dogs male and female and learned manners, commands and had great fun, Amba also loved being up close and is comfortable with horses. She needs a good exercise regime with access to a sizeable garden to rebuild her confidence. Amba is spayed, chipped and vax'd.

Amba loves to meet people, copes with busy social events and responds well to new situations. She is smallish, but her proportions are such in photos she tends to look twice her size. Amba..she is so lovely, fabulous cross breed with 'pharaoh hound' looks and an amazing personality. She can get a little excited so 2 long walks a day and she settles into an easy delightful and oh so loving dog. Amba has a huge fan club and on meeting you'll be capitivated!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

At first Amba was cheeky grabbing her lead. We moved on and she was fine until we had to go through the ditch - she said she didn't do mud :lol: 
Knowing how much she would enjoy the walk once we got going I persevered and at the next ditch she trotted through the muddy part happily 



We had lots of cuddles together - she likes to cuddle with both paws up on your shoulders when you crouch down. How can anyone resist that gorgeous face?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer dog walkers:

"Amba gave me a good workout on Friday and Alison walked Zeb, we also had some lovely cuddles, she has such a gorgeous face".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne who walked Amba down at the kennels today or rather played hide & seek with her!

"Well Amba will be my little Valentine this year ... I would so offer this lady our heart and home had I not got a restriction on numbers. Always love to see her, be in her presence and give her the love and apprecation she is so very worthy of.

Well you think you have taken every camera shot you can, but today we went out on a shoot in the woods ... she wore her little red number and here she is off lead running through the woods. We played "hide and seek"! She would run off and I would hide and I could guess 2 mins later a worried little Amba went flying by with myself revealed with hoots of laughter and she stopped and came running with her very special smile in full splendor".

Now you see her


Now you don't










Amba needs her forever home - where are you?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Amba chose her own Valentine! She met Finn today...they loved each other so Amba jumped into the back of the car and sped off into foster..paws crossed for this lovely lady.


































Our lovely Amba doing very well in foster.

Having so much fun and play with the lovely Finn. Sleeping quite a bit thanks to that too!! LOL

Trying to flex her paws a little but happy to be put in her place.

Her new fosterers will give proper update in couple of days but just wanted to share with you all the joy of Amba being in foster and having such lovely plays.

Amba is still looking for her forever home.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Aww thats great news that shes out of kennels. I hope she finds her perfect home soon.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne ...

Met my love today we embraced for a long long cuddle, then through the kennel block 10 yards from the kennels and she is off lead and trotting along into the depth of the wood. A beauty to behold....







Breaks the heart to return her, she so doesnt deserve to still be in kennels.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

You have to love those beautiful ears!



Amba is currently in kennels and still waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteers who walked Amba yesterday ...

Had a lovely walk with the beautiful princess Amba yesterday, she was more into lying in the grass with me, and cuddling, getting raspberries blown on her belly, what a girl, I am in love. Cannot believe she is still in kennels.

Here are some pics of her ...


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Wish i lived closer  what a beautiful girl, good luck in finding her a loving forever home.:001_wub:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer kennels walkers:

I started today's walks with the ever so lovely Amba. We went out for a loooooooooong 1 hour walk with many stops for us both to meditate on life and the universe! In the end, we didn't go far but still had fun.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Amba by Antoine (a volunteer):

"Miss Amba. What a great time we had on our walk together. It's only the 3rd or 4th time I walked her but now she listens to commands very well ("stop", "let's go", "come here"...). And she is soooooooo cuddly. Any break is a good reason for a cuddle!





Ignore the bloke on the right, Amber is the star".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Chris:

"My last dog to walk today was Amba, she was in the paddock!! so we had a quick tug of war, and she did lots of jumping :? but settled down well and we had a nice walk, pretty girl this one, and like all the other dogs deserves her happy home".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Wendy:

"What a wonderful time Amba and myself had yesterday, she was so happy to see me, we went out in to the fields and she shared a little bit of my packed lunch, so polite too! She is such a cutie I could eat her.

We has such lovely time, it is always my perfect day when Amba is with me. What a girl, if only I lived in Surrey, I would come to see you every day gorgeous girl!










Look at this face, how could I resist ....









*Amba is still looking for a foster or forever home!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by one of our volunteer walkers:

Amba, queen of beauty, when will someone give you this chance of a home that you so deserve?



We had a small incident with Amba today: as she was running back towards me, her collar somehow got undone and the extending lead brought it back to me, without Amba attached to it that is  I was already thinking OMG I know someone who's going to play catch the whole afternoon... Well not at all, Amba came straight back to me for more cuddles and I could put her collar back on without problem. She is such a sweetie.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS GIRL!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Full speed ahead or full stop were the order of the day for Amba today ....


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Wendy took Amba out yesterday, she just loves that stream and wanted to swim, but only had short lead unfortunately. She is quite a water babe.

She is sure she has put a little weight on, which she needed.










Amba is still in kennels waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww i think she is gorgeous and i can't beleve she has been waiting for so long now, poor girl.

I don't know why she keeps being over looked.

Bet she would love agility 

Has she got a foster home yet?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

No, she is still in boarding kennels bless her.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Awwww poor girl, is their nobody local enough that would be able to foster her?

I bet it would give her higher chance of being homes, if she gets more TLC and a loving home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine:

The other day Amba dug out branches from the bottom of the stream and played fetch, preferring to chew the sticks until they were no more rather than to bring them back to me! LOL!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine:

"My dear Amba, I so wish I could have taken home with me today. Every time it saddens me to have to take you back to your kennel. You so much deserve a home and a family!

Today we played fetch. Amba loves it.

Sorry for the many piccies but that way you can pick the ones you like. I sincerely hope somebody comes forward for her. She has so much love to give back..."


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Amba enjoyed a lovely walk on Sunday, as well as a long game of fetch.... and chew!



Amba now has her own online photo gallery: Just Staffies ... and their friends


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine:

"Yesterday we went to the stream again with Miss Amba. She is really is not afraid of diving in head first until the front half of her body is completely under water. This is so funny to watch... !

The pictures were taken before we started playing in the water"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Amba's appeal for a home poster ... please cross post and display where you can, even e-mail your friends and ask them to do the same! Thanks.


Click to download file


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

I love this girl just from this thread , if only my girl was a bit older and i wasn't so far away , really hope she finds her perfect home she's beautiful.


----------



## swan (Jun 30, 2010)

I really hope she finds a new home soon!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine, a kindly walking volunteer:

"Spending time with Amba is such a delight. She is so playful and has so much love to give to the people that will love her. It just breaks my heart not to be able to take her out of kennels!

Today Amba spotted a log twice as big as her and decided she would take it home with her. Bless her...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine, one of our volunteers:

"Amba didn't seem in her same usual good mood today. She didn't really rush out for her walk and then she was not as keen as usual to explore the surroundings. Playing in the stream managed to improve her mood a bit, but still it seemed to be some sort of rainy day for her.

Poor girl should really get a chance out of kennels, she is so good".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Antoine, one of our volunteers, took Amba out at the weekend to give her a break from kennel life. Here is his update ...

*Saturday*

"After just a day spent with Amba, I already know it will be very difficult to put her back in kennels tomorrow. I was already in love with her, now I'm just becoming addicted! We have been out most of the day, and Amba has been behaving perfectly the whole time. She is winning hearts wherever she goes, and a few people would have already adopted her if they were younger/fitter or if they did not already have several dogs.

Our garden is far from being secure and Amba could easily jump over our little fence (or even crawl under it), but no, she clearly understands the fence is a boundary not to be crossed. To be on the safe side we are always watching her, but it is a pleasure to just be with her anyway.

Tomorrow Amba will be watching a half marathon, BBQing with friends and chilling out in the garden.

*Sunday:*

I have not been this sad for a very long time! Driving Amba back to Gatwick North and taking her to her kennel was a very painful experience. I did not cry, but Julie tells me I almost did.

Yesterday Amba was just an incredible dog. Today, she was even better.

She slept through the night without a single noise. To be honest, I think I have only heard her barking once during the 2 days. She has been perfectly clean all along. And when driving to and from places, she was so quiet that we almost forgot she was with us in the car.

She has had a huge success the whole weekend. When people first met Amba, absolutely everybody told us she was an incredibly beautiful dog. Then they got the wagging tail and the cuddles, and that was enough to Amber'ize them!

This morning some fellow runners were interested to know more about her, but no one had anything to write so I will take with me a few cards with links to all Amba things on the net when I am next at the running club.

And now for the pictures.

Yesterday lunchtime with family and friends. Amba never thought about trying to steal food from the tables. She was just happy to be with us.



On our way back from a walk in Denbies vineyard.



And back in our small garden: note the very small fence, with in some places a 3 or 4 inches gap between the ground and the fence. It would not have made a difference for Amba if it had been a 6 feet high brick wall. She was just happy to respect it as the boundary of her temporary home. Of course I'm not saying Amba would be ideal in any garden, merely that she is not the kind of dog that will think/want/try to escape. She is just happy to be with her people.









Today, cheering on my buddy Geoff and I when we were running our half marathon. Julie has never had a dog and she was worried she could not handle Amba while we would be running. Well once gain, Amba has been the perfect dog.











I am expecting some high quality pictures of Amba that were taken by a friend with some top notch digital camera yesterday. I will add them here as soon as I get hold of them.

Something that really made me laugh the whole weekend was to see Amba stealing some smelly socks and trainers, and taking them with her to her basket as quietly as she could. She would not chew them, she just needed to have something feet-related with her whenever she was having a nap.

My plan for next weekend was to pick up Amba in the morning and take her straight to the Box Hill sponsored walk (organised by a Staffie Forum to raise funds for RR). Right now, I am wondering how I will be able to convince our landlord to let us take her for the weekend again. I'm sure Amba would love to spend sometime on the sea side on Saturday...

*Amba is looking for a foster or forever home*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Some more pictures of Amba, taken on Saturday afternoon.

Please do not hesitate to get in touch with us if you think Amba might be the right dog for you. There are chances she might well be. Amba is also available for foster until her forever home comes along!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Antoine walked Amba on Sunday - here are some new pics:











*Amba is still in boarding kennels and would really benefit from some TLC in a foster home until her forever home comes along.*


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Surely their must be someone out their who is able to foster her, i know i would if she was closer to me.


Poor girl.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep faith little princess, your home will come soon.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A few updates from our volunteer kennel walkers:

Antoine:
"We walked Amba together with Gizmo today. Both were very keen on playing together and got on well. Gizmo kept trying to get closer and closer to the Princess and I'm sure he would have tried even harder had he seen how beautiful she is.

This dog is a little gem. How much longer will she have to wait for her new home"?







Charlie:
"Amba was not keen on walking today so we had lots of cuddles instead, along with the ear game!


now you see them....


now you don't!

An update from Lynne:

"Yes Amba and I had words trying to get her harness on! Once out she was a dream but choose to spend her time loving the feel of grass and its taste..pure luxury"!







*Amba really needs a break from kennel life - are you able lto offer her a foster home for a little while?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Amba really needs a home. Poor her, she is getting thinner...



Here is an update Amba was walked by Wendy (one of our volunteers):

Had such a wonderful time with Princess Amba yesterday, at first she wasnt keen to walk, so we sat in the wet field and I told her stories of forever homes, where one day she would become a princess, she sat there putting her front paws on my arms, listening intently.

Waiting on the next story









I love these stories I really do









Time for rasberries blown on my belly









OK lets walk now









OK picnic time, where are those sandwiches, you did say i was looking thin









We had a wonderful time, and guess what I am such a princess, Wendy could not resist and took me out twice, I was as good as gold, just sulked a bit as I wasnt allowed in stream, but got another story and lots of cuddles and kisses instead, which I really really love.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Whereabouts is she in kennels? She's a beauty, bless her.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

She is near Gatwick, Surrey


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Wendy, one of our volunteers:

"Amba was very happy with her presents sent by one of her fans on FB - here she is with her new blankets and toys and bone chews









As usual Amba wasnt too keen on walking at first, but after lots of cuddles and a story about forever homes, she decided she would have a walk









This looks interesting









Now which way would be best









Such a lovely day, poor Amba is looking very thin though.

We thought we had a photo taken by the kennel owner, but it turns out he pressed the wrong button and it was a video!

View My Video

Amba was quite happy to return to her kennel today, due to all her new things, so I sat in her bed a while, watching her play.

Hang in there little princess, your day will come.



*Amba would really benefit from some time in foster until her forever home comes along. Are you able to help her?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Good news! One of our volunteers has a soft spot for Amba and has offered her a foster home! Here are some new pics ...





Settling with the pack ...









Her own cushion ...


Helping with the washing ...


*After such a long time in kennels, Amba is having a lovely break from kennel life and making the most of it. She is still waiting for her forever home to find her and is available for adoption. Are you able to offer her a home?*


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Poor wee soul, can't beleve how long she has been waiting...


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I just keep coming back to look at her...


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> I just keep coming back to look at her...


I know!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Hayley, Ambas foster home:

Just about to put a few piccies up so you can see her weight. [Amba had lost a lot of weight in kennels which we are delighted to see has returned with a little TLC from her fosterer!].

My dad has just been around with his rescue puppy and Amba was so well behaved it made me extremely proud.

Amba could and would most definitely love to live with another dog, she also loves cats and kids as I am sure you will see from my pics.











This girl is most definitely cat proven ...




Enjoying cuddles with Arnold in front of the fire.

*Amba is available for adoption. If you are interested in re-homing Amba please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

At long last, we are delighted to report that Amba has found her forever home! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

That is the best news I've heard this year! She so deserves it, what a wait she's had! GO AMBA!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

